# SOAP Response "faken"



## Gast2 (6. Dez 2012)

Mahlzeit Gemeinde,

ich suche gerade nach einer Möglichkeit, SOAP messages erzeugen zu lassen für einen "nicht existenten" Webservice. Dafür habe ich die WSDL und entsprechende Schemen.
Für die Requests habe ich mir einen Client erzeugt und einen Message Handler implementiert. Beim versuchten Methodenaufruf liefert er mir brav die SOAP-Message.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob es eine einfache Möglichkeit gibt, derart auch Responses zu generieren ohne jetzt eben den Webservice zu implementieren? Die Antwort möchte ich schon selbst füllen, sprich entweder code- oder eben xml-seitig.


----------



## ruutaiokwu (7. Dez 2012)

also serverseitig willst du keinen soap-dienst am laufen haben, dafür eine soap-konforme response erhalten? habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Gast2 (7. Dez 2012)

Ja genau, es existiert nur die WSDL und entsprechende Schemen der Objekte - contract first quasi.
Für die Requests bin ich glücklich, da ich einfach versuche einen abzusetzen - was ja letztlich fehl schlägt - der Message Handler den SoapRequest aber mit-traced.
Jetzt suche ich eben die Möglichkeit SOAP-Responses zu erzeugen, deren Inhalt ich quasi code-seitig oder eben durch eine konforme XML vorgebe.


----------



## Peter W. Marth (7. Dez 2012)

Sowas sollte ein Mock-Service leisten können:

SOAP/REST Mock Service / Wiki / Home


----------



## Gast2 (10. Dez 2012)

Den Mock-Service hatte ich schon befürchtet. Ich hatte gehofft, es ginge mit weniger Aufwand...

Danke trotzdem.


----------



## faulelotte (10. Dez 2012)

Vielleicht hilft Dir SoapUI weiter.

Mock Services | Getting Started


----------



## ruutaiokwu (17. Jan 2018)

Ja, SoapUI kenne ich..


----------



## mrBrown (18. Jan 2018)

Hast du wirklich fünf Jahre für diese Antwort gebraucht?


----------



## ruutaiokwu (18. Jan 2018)

Oh!  War wohl nicht mehr ganz im Kontext, habe mich heute wieder mal eingeloggt um zu schauen ob meine Frage bezügl. SMTP-Client (https://www.java-forum.org/thema/st...-of-smtp-bei-smtp-client.180148/#post-1146012) geantwortet hat..

..dabei habe ich noch nach älteren Threads geschaut und diese kurz "überflogen" - wohl zu kurz!!


----------

